# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Concrete and paving paint advice/feedback needed asap!

## renonewbie

Hi,
I urgently need to hear from people who have used Berger or White Knight paving/concrete paint or have any other suggestions. 
I am getting conflicting information from sales people at the various paint stores in Cairns. I can not afford to tile my new house, and wanted to paint the concrete as a mid-term cheaper solution (will be at least 2 years).  Having done the rounds and read from various websites I was all set to use Berger or White Knight brands (final choice will be guided by colour preference as similar prices).  Now I'm told that these paints will not stand up to daily wear and tear.  I have priced 2pack options, but they are too expensive....which is why I'm looking at paving paint. 
-  Can I not just 'touch up' any signs of wear (high use areas/high bits in concrete as not fabulously even) as needed?  This would be a less expensive option.  What sort of lifespan can I expect out of a paving paint? 
- any other paint companies I should look at? 
- Normal house paint will lift up right? What sort of time span would that be...? 
Please help!!! I'm pulling my hair out with this one - it i really important to do this as cheaply as possible.   
Thanking you in advance!

----------


## m6sports

My uncle uses white wall paint to do his garage and he just repaints it every year 
ive used paving paint in my garage and its been over a year now and still is fine  
what are you planing on doing in the long term because if you are planing on using an adhesive to stick down flooring in the future just make sure it will bond to the paint and that there is a good bond between the paint and the concrete

----------


## jago

I used a light Grey Berger on a concrete home office floor it lasted 3 weeks with the chairs rolling across it and the genereal tread area has lasted just under a year...not impressed even for a temp measure. 
I've touched the general areas up and they look like a dogs dinner ...do it it cheap and expect to do it more than once.

----------


## renonewbie

Thanks for your response guys, I really appreciate your feedback.  I'm still getting conflicting info though.  I don't mind repainting it in a year I suppose (I guess I could change the colour easily then!) although I will have lots of floor rugs which should help with the wear. Wall paint is considerably cheaper than the paving paint - local store has a sale for $20 for 4 litres at the moment... 
Aaahhhh - Still not sure what to do!  Any other advice from fellow renovaters???  Thanking you in advance.

----------


## renonewbie

...forgot to ask another question.  
A few months ago I used a stone grinder in an attempt to level out the concrete.  There is one more patch i want to do again with a diamond embedded cutting stone to remove residual adhesive from kitchen tiles, and going to use Lanko self levelling concrete in the living room to fill in the dips.  
Someone I spoke to today said that the grinding action does the same thing as an acid etch and therefore do not need to do it.   Any advice?

----------


## jago

[quote=renonewbie;818543
Someone I spoke to today said that the grinding action does the same thing as an acid etch and therefore do not need to do it.   Any advice?[/quote] 
Actually is better than just acid etching ....as long as it not a polishing stone and a grinding stone its the way to go as it opens the concretes pores up ...so to speak. 
IHMO best leave  cheap wall paint for the walls.

----------


## renonewbie

Thanks Jago. So I'm gathering that means that the paving or concrete paint I use will adhere better to the concrete...?  Any advice on which brand to use?

----------

